# Proto:87



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

I did a search and only found a couple of posts back in 2010 related to this. I'd appreciate any comments regarding the advisability of using the PROTO:87 system on my new layout. Anybody have some recent experience with it?

I am a little concerned in that their website seems to be saying that if you use their system for turnouts, then you HAVE to use their wheel sets too. Maybe I am misunderstanding. 

Also, do you consider it easy or difficult (I know that is hard to quantify) to build their turnouts?

Thanks in advance.

dfischer


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I do not like it. There jigs are poor ideas. If you are going to hand lay your own turnouts and track the fast track system is the way to go stay a way from proto87 in my opinion they are a wast of money


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Lears: depends what your goals are.

Proto87 is a far more exacting standard than the normal NMRA standards. The regular NMRA standards have a lot of tolerance built in. The proto87 standards are much closer to exact scale so the tolerances are very tight. This applies to track and wheels, so you may find that certain equipment that fits the specs of one standard is not necessarily compatible with track built to the other standard, other than straight track with no turnouts. Some of the "semi scale" narrow wheels may work fine on proto87 track, but the standard .110 wheels will be too clunky.

(disclaimer: I've read about, but not built anything to exact proto87 standards)


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Dfischer: looking at some of your other posts, it seems you're relatively new to the hobby.

The proto87 system and set of standards is an attempt to go the extra level in fine scale track modeling. It can be considered a more "advanced" approach.

I am not entirely sure what your modelling skill/comfort level is, or what your interests are in terms of how realistic/exacting you want your models to be. If you're up for it, and you want to superdetail everything, then by all means your can try the proto87 standards (recognizing that this is going to be an all or nothing proposition), but if this isn't you, you might want to stick with the regular NMRA standards.

Now, it should be noted that with a little practice, one can handlay switches without the aid of _any_ assembly fixtures or jigs like the FastTracks fixtures. Modelers built their own track in this fashion for many decades before FastTracks came along. Some of the guys at my club can crank out a switch in a couple hours without the aid of any jig or fixture, and these guys have complained that even a switch built using a FastTracks fixture needs adjusting to properly meet NMRA spec.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes I will agree that a switch built in the fast tracks jig still needs a little work when it comes out. I have used both proto87 and fast tracks that is why I say what I say. useing them and just reading about them are two diffrent things You never know how something is going to work just by reading about it. I will say and always say proto87 is trash. I would build my track with out a jig before I would use them. There is a guy that builds turnouts using central valley tunout kits and a few of the fast tracks tools I have not tryed it yet to see how they work just google poor mans jig for building turnouts.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The main issue with Proto87 spec'ed turnouts and non-proto87 wheels sets is the depth of the wheel flanges verse the depth of the Frog flange ways.
Take a very careful look at all the specs and you'll see the incompatibilities.


----------



## dfischer (Nov 14, 2012)

*Proto:87 Thanks*

As usual, this forum allows me to get exceptional advice! Wish all you guys were here to help me build this thing...

Thanks for the great input. From what you have all said, I can tell that I need to stick with the commercial ready made turnouts. That is more appropriate to my skill level.

Again thanks to all who responded.

dfischer


----------



## guitarherowanab (Dec 9, 2012)

im a new person myself. first post here, actually, lol! ive built a couple atlas book layouts before, but never got much passed the tracklaying stage. on my current layout, the beer line from the mrr series, i decided to use the fast tracks system insted of ME turnouts. i ordered the #5 and #6 kits and went to work. while there is a bit of a learning curve, i caught on pretty quick and can knock out a turnout in about an hour. its actually kinda fun. the end result is a SILKY smooth turnout that looks decent the way it is. a big selling point for me was the ability to build it with one piece points so that there are no hinges. if you really wanted to go the extra bit, you can buy all the pieces from proto 87, like the nut/bol castings and the rail clamps and put em omn the fast tracks turnouts. i was gonna do this, but the fast tracks look decent as is.


----------

